# Guide: Complete guide on getting fish



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Hey guys,

This is a guide that will give you everything you need to setup a new tank. This includes the tank, fish that are a best for the tank and products needed. Remember that this is a guideline, you don't have to stick to this guide but it is adviced if you are knew to follow it and always ask if you need help or any questions. The tank that I have linked in this post is just for reference, you can get other tanks if you wish. It is good to get a big tank as it makes it easier to manage the toxins (ammonia, nitrates and nitrate). So bigger the better really.

First thing to think about is, budget and location. Do you have enough room to put a fish tank in also do you have the money to set it up and run it. The last thing anyone wants is to get a fish tank and then a few months down the road sell it all because it is too costly. You also need patients, before you can get any fish you need to have you tank fully setup and to have a stable cycle going. Here is a well made guide to the nitrogen cycle. (Click here).

Now I have a list of all the items you will need to get going. The following links are through Amazon for easy of access and you can use it in lockdown unlike LFS (Local Fish store). You can find the links at the bottom of this post.
To get started on your tank, you will need to find a flat surface that can support the weight of the tank when full of water. Remember to make sure there is enough room for the tank to site fully on, you don't want to have it half on half off. Then get your substrate and rinse for about 10-20min, best to use a fine colinder, this is to wash off any dust and dirt. Then spread the substrate evenly over the bottom. Now depending on if you are going for a planted tank or not you may want to create a small hill going up towards the back to place the plants in. For this guide I will leave it up to you. Now that your substrate is in, add your filter. You will want to place the filter in a corner preferably at the back, it is important to ensure your placement is correct to create water surface disruption, this is to allow for better heat exchange and gass exchange. Now do NOT turn on the filter when dry, it can damage the impeller if you do. Add the heater at the opposite side to the filter output so water is pushed onto it. Next you will want to add the light, I recommend placing it at the center back. Now time to add water. Here is a small tip for adding water. If you have some bubble rap place it on the bottom and pour the water onto it, you will reduce the disruption to the substrate. You can use tap water but remember to add a dechlorinator to it, use the recommended dosage for the tank. For seachem prime here is a link to the dosage amount. (CLICK HERE).
Now you have setup the basic fish tank. Please follow the nitrogen cycle guide before adding fish (Click here).

Now when you have cycled your tank, I have a list of groups of fish that would work well in a tank for beginners.

*Fish best suited for beginners*
*(There are other fish for you to choose)*​*Group 1:*
Neon Tetra x 7
Scientific: Paracheirodon innesi
Maximum Size: 3-5cm
Temperature: 24-26
pH: 6.8 - 7.3
Food: Omnivore - General Flake, Frozen Food
Ease of Care: Easy
Aggression: Pure community

Panda Cory x 3
Scientific: Corydoras pandas
Size: 5cm
Temperature: 21 - 25
pH: 6.0 - 7.5
Food: Sinking Pellets, Frozen foods
Ease of Care: Easy
Aggression: Peaceful

*Group 2:*
Neon Tetra x 7
Scientific: Paracheirodon innesi
Maximum Size: 3-5cm
Temperature: 24-26
pH: 6.8 - 7.3
Food: Omnivore - General Flake, Frozen Food
Ease of Care: Easy
Aggression: PEACEFUL

HARLEQUIN RASBORA x 7
Scientific: Trigonostigma heteromorpha
Maximum Size: 3-6cm
Temperature: 24-26
pH: 6.5-7.3
Food: Omnivore - General Flake, Frozen Food
Ease of Care: Easy
Aggression: PEACEFUL 


*LINKS TO ALL ITEMS*
Tank 54 liter https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07DXSZ1RQ/ref=cm_sw_r_apa_i_HwTUEbHNAXBA9
Filter
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0748DRLDJ/ref=cm_sw_r_apa_i_2yTUEbWTPP2XB
Light
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B082HT6MB7/ref=cm_sw_r_apa_i_EATUEb510N91D
Heater
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07MQ5YWM2/ref=cm_sw_r_apa_i_ZETUEbF986F9V
Water Conditioner
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00025694O/ref=cm_sw_r_apa_i_UBTUEb7DDTFBT
Test kit
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000255NCI/ref=cm_sw_r_apa_i_LzTUEb6VD4V0X
Substrate
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07F193BFZ/ref=cm_sw_r_apa_i_wDTUEbMD2CKPB
Food
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000LXV06Y/ref=cm_sw_r_apa_i_iETUEbJR16VEJ
​


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

1). Advice is to always get the biggest tank you can afford and have room for. Bigger tanks mean toxins and water chemistry take longer to build up, giving the fishkeeper more time to react.

2) Surface agitation is about more than just heat exchange. It's more about gaseous exchange - oxygen in, CO2 out.

3). Bettas are a 1 2 punch in terms of compatibility. On the one hand, they can be so territorial aggressive they beat up everyone else in the tank. On the other hand, those fins of theirs are prone to fin nipping, and even neons might have a go.

4). A 10gal would be better off as a species tank - either the Betta or the neons. Not sure about cories but fairly sure only pigmy cories would suit a 10gal.

5). There are better fish more ideally suited to the beginner than neon tetras. Harlequin, Hengeli or Espei Rasboras, Cherry or Golden Barbs, many other of the Tetra species. . .

6). Not everyone has an Amazon account.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

LinznMilly said:


> 1). Advice is to always get the biggest tank you can afford and have room for. Bigger tanks mean toxins and water chemistry take longer to build up, giving the fishkeeper more time to react.
> 
> 2) Surface agitation is about more than just heat exchange. It's more about gaseous exchange - oxygen in, CO2 out.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I am working on finding other types if fish. But I wanted to find fish that are easy to get hold of. I will change the bit about Amazon as I did not think about that. Also I will add a section regarding the tank size.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

LinznMilly said:


> 1). Advice is to always get the biggest tank you can afford and have room for. Bigger tanks mean toxins and water chemistry take longer to build up, giving the fishkeeper more time to react.
> 
> 2) Surface agitation is about more than just heat exchange. It's more about gaseous exchange - oxygen in, CO2 out.
> 
> ...


I have amended the post, using the information you have given. Hope that it fixes the issues. I chose to remove the betta as like you said they are very tempramental.


----------

